# Mp'3 Players ????



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Hi ! I as thinking of getting a portable MP3 player, one that plays wave also  Just wondered if anyone had any recommendations or experiences to share  

All views & comments welcome  

THX


----------



## Pat C (Oct 8, 2001)

Looked into Mp3 players but decided after a lot of checking, that Mini disc players were far better. Was also the recommendation from all the salespeople I talked to. Haven't regretted the decision. Mini disc players are terrific.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

THX Pat appreciate your comments !!  


Take Care !!


----------



## rhettman5 (Dec 3, 2000)

I have a Kenwood CD / Mp3 player in my truck, not portable, but WAYYYYY cool, plays mp3 and cd audio, you can even store your data on the cdr/mp3 in files to make finding the songs you want easier....1 mp3 cd = 10 1/2 hrs of music...check it out...Rhett


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Hi !! Rhett thats what I was thinking of one that could play various media  

THX !!  

TAKE CARE !! Keep on trucking !!


----------



## rhettman5 (Dec 3, 2000)

I had one till some %#$^^% ripped it off ! ...Rhett


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by rhettman5 _
> *I had one till some %#$^^% ripped it off ! ...Rhett *


rhettman5,

See what happens when you leave the town of Waverly.


----------



## pakiya (Feb 9, 2001)

SONIC VIEW RIOVOLT SP250 OR IRIVER SLIM - X

they are MP3 cd player


----------



## madbadger (Dec 3, 2001)

Creative Jukebox 6Gb or 20 Gb costs £300 in the UK & had great reviews especially for sound quality.

A new version is just out with a firewire port for even quicker uploading. I'm gonna get one any day now.

MB


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

If you have a cd writer I say definitly go with an MP3 cd player. They are less expensive that both minidisk players and mp3 players. They play cds so the media is so much less expensive that minidisks, especially after buying a lot. No special hardware or connections for you computer, another plus. And not only will you be making cds for your portable player, but you'll be making a back-up of your MP3s and they can be played on other computers or the new DVD players and stereo components. I'm hoping that when I get a new car I can have a stereo with one installed, that would be sweet. Well just my opinion so good luck with whatever you do.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

CHEERS FYZBO !!  

Take Care !!


----------



## pakiya (Feb 9, 2001)

yes definetly an mp3 cd player..

they have far more buffer memory , better shock-resistant than hard disk player . 

and with a CAR KIT it will rock your world !!!!!!


----------

